# Victoria bridge



## Yarda (Apr 7, 2011)

I was keen on the cast-iron bridge Victoria from England which I saw on the internet.I build a model - 2 m long. 
The model is made by lasser-cut technologie. The welded model was provided with zinc protection.
Yarda


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Excellent workmanship. Beautiful model.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking bridge! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Outstanding work on that, looks great!


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Very nice! Nothing better than using real materials.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Double WOW!!!!

Doc


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Got any under-construction photos you can show us?


----------



## Yarda (Apr 7, 2011)

There are.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi


Very nice work - I recognized it at once! That is a lot of work, and it shows - well done!

Yours Peter


----------

